# SB Acoustics



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

I'd mentioned a couple of times that I had really nice results with a miniature version of Danley's B-DEAP sub*, so I decided to build a larger version of it.

I opted for the SB Acoustics 5", which is currently on sale for about $21 at Madisound.

They sent me a box of the wrong drivers. I wound up with the sevens, *and they're exceptionally nice.*

Although SB Acoustics isn't a prosound brand, these drivers are noticeably nicer than the Faitals and Audax drivers I have, and they rival B&C. Heck, they're even better than JBL in some respects.

Here's a quick 'showdown' between the venerable Audax PR170M0 and the SB Acoustics SB17NRXC35. I've highlighted the parameters that are superior, to give you and idea of which one is best.

* Name : Audax PR170M0 / sb17nrxc35-8
* FS : 117hz / 32hz
* efficiency : *96dB* / 89dB
* xmax : 0.5mm / *5.5mm*
* cone : paper / paper
* voice coil diameter : *40mm* / 35mm
* power handling : *100w* / 60w
* copper cap on pole? no / *yes*
* efficiency bandwidth product : 192 / 89
* price : $100 / $62

Here's some pics and curves for each:



































Basically a lot of loudspeaker manufacturers are using aluminum and poly these days. And those materials are great, if you don't mind the efficiency penalty. I prize displacement over efficiency, but there are definitely scenarios where you want a paper cone (it reduces your box size a LOT, because it reduces QMS, which reduces QTS.)

This SB Acoustics drive is nice; definitely a worthy alternative to B&C, JBL and Faital. Not quite as efficient as B&C, but also plays lower, and isn't as inefficient as the Dayton reference line.


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

So I assume you're going to detail your build for us.

Josh


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Some of the design team from scan speak to moved SB Acoustics from what I recall.... If you think these are nice have a look at the Satori line......


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Not really understanding the comparison between a dedicated midrange and a midbass...


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

thehatedguy said:


> Not really understanding the comparison between a dedicated midrange and a midbass...


Loudspeakers are just pistons to me. Efficiency is not a factor when it comes to generating sound, all that matters is frequency, xmax and SD


----------



## T3mpest (Dec 25, 2005)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Loudspeakers are just pistons to me. Efficiency is not a factor when it comes to generating sound, all that matters is frequency, xmax and SD


So you plan on horn loading these?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

But in what regards are you comparing these 2 drivers?

One is a dedicated midrange and the other is not. when both are being used as a midrange, the displacement doesn't really matter as you would never run then anywhere near full excursion if you have a crossover on them...like you should.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

T3mpest said:


> So you plan on horn loading these?


The original plan was to horn load the 5" SB Acoustics. Basically a larger version of my micro-BDEAPs

Madisound sent me the wrong model


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

thehatedguy said:


> But in what regards are you comparing these 2 drivers?
> 
> One is a dedicated midrange and the other is not. when both are being used as a midrange, the displacement doesn't really matter as you would never run then anywhere near full excursion if you have a crossover on them...like you should.


To me they're a nice alternative to Dayton, B&C, and Faital:

1) Dayton is inexpensive and low in distortion. But the Dayton drivers have an FS that's unnecessarily low. Due to the heavy cone and the low FS of the Daytons, it takes a lot of power to get loud with Dayton
2) B&C and Faital have good output, but they don't have shorting rings in many of their models, particularly the smaller ones. This leads to higher inductance than I'd like. Plus, SB Acoustics is cheaper

Basically the SB Acoustics isn't going to set the world on fire, but it's a nice driver at a nice price, and fills a 'niche' that exists between the Dayton and B&C.









If you took the motor of a Dayton reference...









and coupled it to the cone of a Faital...









it would probably look like the SB Acoustics.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Does the SB not have a heavy cone with a Fs of 32 hertz?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

thehatedguy said:


> Does the SB not have a heavy cone with a Fs of 32 hertz?


The MMS of the "hifi" SB Acoustics driver is lower than the MMS of the "prosound" Faital 6FE200

here's the specs:

Audax PR170M0 : nine grams

sb17nrxc35-8 : eleven grams

Faital 6FE200 : eleven and a half grams

Dayton RS180 : fifteen grams

To tell the truth, I'm surprised the Dayton is so low, but that's probably due to the phase plug.


----------



## tnbubba (Mar 1, 2008)

the sb 5" driver is a killer driver regardless of the money.. i handles the mids my home 5 way active system equal to anything from scan vifa or any pro driver you can stick in there
which 5" version since they have some out with some poly cone stuff i have not tested yet


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

tnbubba said:


> the sb 5" driver is a killer driver regardless of the money.. i handles the mids my home 5 way active system equal to anything from scan vifa or any pro driver you can stick in there
> which 5" version since they have some out with some poly cone stuff i have not tested yet












The Madisound Speaker Store
My idea of an expensive driver is $20, so this was the natural choice


----------

